# Scalped and Leveled today!



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

OK guys - Here's what I did today:


Scalped my lawn;

Raked it clean;

Received 1 cubic yard of mason sand;

Spread it, used level rake, rolled it in, then spread a bit more, re-leveled and re-rolled (I also lightly leveled the new sod)

Here are pics of the lawn prior to scalp, post scalp, and post sand. I was really surprised it used up all of the 1 cu yard with only about 800-900 sq feet of lawn. There were some places that could have used a bit more but I didn't want to over do it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's going to look reel nice. :thumbup:

You can always spot level the few places that need more attention with bagged sand from a box store.


----------



## rntaylo (Aug 8, 2017)

Nice. Going to look awesome in a couple weeks. Looking forward to doing this same thing next year.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Ware said:


> That's going to look reel nice. :thumbup:
> 
> You can always spot level the few places that need more attention with bagged sand from a box store.


Thanks. Yeah - the part by the street is the worst part. I was thinking of just using some bags of sand when this fills in.


----------



## Harley (May 3, 2020)

Looks great! Now the back yard is jealous. Did you find the rolling helpful?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Harley said:


> Looks great! Now the back yard is jealous. Did you find the rolling helpful?


Rolling was VERY helpful. In fact, after I rolled it forced it to settle in even more so I went back with a second layer of sand and leveling in the spots needed.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

BTW - the mason sand from DFW Stone Supply in Lewisville was exceptionally clean.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Remember, it'll take time to be in 'full glory' but it will happen


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> Thanks for sharing. Remember, it'll take time to be in 'full glory' but it will happen


Thanks. I'm going to be a bit anxious until that happens and I see I didn't kill it.


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

Looks great. I'm thinking of replacing the 419 I have in my backyard with Zeon because of some trees I have. How is the Zoysia holding up in your shaded areas? If you don't mind, can you share where you got your Zeon from, I'm in Argyle, TX and am looking for somewhere to get it from. Thanks for the reference for the sand too, I'll definitely check them out since they are close.


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks good...I'm sure you'll be super happy with the results. I have been using bagged sand on some of my places with success.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

elm34 said:


> Looks great. I'm thinking of replacing the 419 I have in my backyard with Zeon because of some trees I have. How is the Zoysia holding up in your shaded areas? If you don't mind, can you share where you got your Zeon from, I'm in Argyle, TX and am looking for somewhere to get it from. Thanks for the reference for the sand too, I'll definitely check them out since they are close.


The Zeon definitely loves the full sun. No doubt about it the full sun parts are super thick and lush while the shaded areas are definitely thinner.

Here is where I got my sod from MUCH better then the clowns I dealt with last year: http://www.dallassodgrass.com

And again, the sand and service from DFW Stone in Lewisville was excellent.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

I assume its ok, even recommended, to scalp multiple times a season? Any thoughts?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Jeremy3292 said:


> I assume its ok, even recommended, to scalp multiple times a season? Any thoughts?


I'll let one of the experts on this forum answer that. I honestly don't know but I can tell you this was a lot of work. One time a season is enough for me. 

My watch says I burned over 3,000 calories yesterday.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

scalp >1 a season? scalp, as in expose the crown? what's your thoughts on the need to?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

One hard scalp in the spring is normal. The rest of the season it is usually just a slight scalp to do a "HOC reset".


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I figure I'll let this lawn rebound and then in July do some spot leveling with bags of sand from Home Depot if needed.

I really hope the grass pops through OK!!


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

you're going to like the smooth surface. I sanded my zeon last may and it only took about 10-12 days to grow through.


----------



## Zeon2020 (May 15, 2020)

can someone explain the purpose of this process? i just had Zeon sod installed last week. havent paid any attention to my lawn in years until the HOA complained. So I spent a decent chunk on the sod and install and now I'm a bit obsessed. still a noob but looking forward to an amazing lawn.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Zeon2020 said:


> can someone explain the purpose of this process? i just had Zeon sod installed last week. havent paid any attention to my lawn in years until the HOA complained. So I spent a decent chunk on the sod and install and now I'm a bit obsessed. still a noob but looking forward to an amazing lawn.


The sand levels out all of the depressions in the lawn to make it a nice level surface. It will take a couple times to get it reel flat but even the first time makes a huge difference.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Philly_Gunner said:


> Zeon2020 said:
> 
> 
> > can someone explain the purpose of this process? i just had Zeon sod installed last week. havent paid any attention to my lawn in years until the HOA complained. So I spent a decent chunk on the sod and install and now I'm a bit obsessed. still a noob but looking forward to an amazing lawn.
> ...


Yeah - I'm already seeing spot I will spot level in July after this has time to take strong.


----------

